# C-Funktionen in OS-Programmierung



## Kyoko (10. September 2004)

Hi,
ich habe vor kurzem einen OS-Code mit normalen C-Funktionen wie printf und so gesehen. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob man die auch für seine eigene OS einfach mit #include <stdio.h| einsetzen kann?


----------



## squeaker (10. September 2004)

Wenn du eine entsprechende Bibliothek für dein OS hast, ja. Viele OS sorgen dafür, dass die Standard Template Library für sie verfügbar sind. Wenn das gegeben ist, kann man sie auch in entsprechenden Funktionen verwenden.


----------

